# My new little man



## Wilf44 (Nov 12, 2013)

Evening all!
Iv recently brought home my new little boy, wilf! He's a lovely little pinto and if I may say so myself, rather handsom ^_^
I turned the world upside down doing research before I even considered bringing wilf home to live with me. 
I'm feeling happy with how he seems to have settled in. He's been with me 4 days tomorow. On his first day he explored his new surroundings and then went into his new snuggle pouch for a kip. He was up and about that night, he ate, drank, pooped, played in his wheel and pooped some more, which I was pleased about as iv read its not unual for hogletts moving to their new home to go off their food and general business for a few days. 
Just one thing I'd like a little advice on if possible. Clearly as he's just moved in with all the new to things and learning about me, he's going to be a little shy and huffy, but I'd like some reassurance I'm doing the correct things. I'm persisting through the huffing tantrums and balling up to handle him. I'm letting him walk over my hands and up my jumper or just sit still, whatever he wants to do at the time! He certainly isn't showing any sighns of flattening his quills as of yet and constantly looks a bit pestered by things when being handled although doesn't huff and puff once trundling along. He huffs and balls up as soon as I put my hands near to scoop him up, yet I do let him sniff my hand to learn my scent before I scoop him. A couple of times he's huffed just when he's smelt my hand near by. I understand he's going to be quilling, and that with everything else is alot for him.. But it's just that doubt in the back of your mind like every new parent that your doing it right.. As it the early stages that really count! Like everyone, I want a friendly hedgehog that enjoys being handled, and I want to get his baby days right. I also find it difficult to judge when he will be asleep and awake as he shows no real pattern at the moment.. I find it hard to be there when he's awake to handle him as he's so often asleep... And I don't want to drag him out his snuggle pouch!! I had to do that a little bit today as the bedding needed changing and I'd sat waiting in silence for an hour for him to come out... Nothing. So he had to come out  he wasnt impressed. I also popped him in his pen for 10 minuets with his toys (he didn't show too much interest really) and sat in there with him for 5, just so I was near but not touching him. I have offered him meal worm by hand with no response, and am considering trying another food by hand that may tempt him and make him decide I am nice really!
Any help and tips appreciated.. Throw them my way!!
Kate and wilf x x x x


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Did you encounter the West Coast hedgehogs book during your research? It's awesome, and free!

Yes, you're doing the right thing by persisting in your handling. It can help to give him some fabric that smells like you -- a worn t-shirt, some fleece you've slept with, something like that.

Babies sleep a LOT. It'll probably be easier to pick a time (either evening/night, or early morning, or both) to handle him, sleepy or not. He'll grow accustomed to it over time. Do let him sleep all day long without interruption, though. You can scoop him up snuggle-sack and all, and let him doze on your lap as part of your bonding time.

Treats can require repeat introductions before a hedgehog will try them, sometimes even months after first introduction. Same with toys -- some never play, some don't play until they eventually accidentally discover something is fun.

Good luck!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Ditto everything Annie said, and welcome!


----------



## Wilf44 (Nov 12, 2013)

That's fabulous thanks to you both! 
He had a halfhearted play with his jingle ball... which consisted of scrunching his face up and then throwing it back on the floor in disgust. 
Just one thing in regards to what you said, and it maybe a stupid question i don't know! If i put an item in there with my scent on, he wont feel to threatened to go into his bed will he?
I'll check out that book, thanks very much! The more i know the better! I'll keep at it and hopefully he'll come round to it all.
Thanks again


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

As with the treats, if worms don't work try something else. The first time I'd introduced Dakarai to the mealworms he actually ignored them. I waited a couple of days and added them to a mealworm-specific bowl (curved top edge so the worms can't crawl out of the bowl around the cage). By morning time the cricket had been decapitated and de-thoraxed and all the worms were gone!! I guess the hedgie just wanted to eat in secret.

I've found that even after nearly four weeks Dakarai still huffs and hisses and pops when I am near. I don't have any children, my house is usually quiet, he's always warm, humidifier is running... I don't know. I guess my guy is just slow to get acquainted. 

Toys; the only toy I'd found that he likes to play with (or that is in a different place in the cage in the morning) is a cat crinkle ball. I've placed a few small fleece toys in with him. I had saved a few toilet paper rolls and cut slits down the sides. I've given him some fleece strips. All these others appear untouched so I guess he's not a toy kinda hedgie - but then again that could change in a week or so.

As the other forum members have already mentioned just remain patient and persistent. You will get there in time. Whenever your hedgie is ready to let you in he will. I'm still waiting over here for mine.

- Susan, mommy to little Dakarai and a one-eyed Pekingese named Blossom


----------



## Wilf44 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for your advise! I'm glad i appear to be going the right way about things! Im more than happy to be patient, its just the niggle that you might not be doing it the best way and he'll be reluctant to get better!
Hopefully i'll be able to get some decent pictures of him soon, and i'll post them 
Thanks all x 
Kate and Wilf xx


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I had this exact same feelings. But, 2 months into being owned by my hedgehog, I can deff see the changes now. I took him to class last night and he let people pet him without becoming huffy, and even at home I am not sure if I am just more confident or if he is. One piece of advice that really helped me was to remember that hedgehogs are divas. They act like its the end of the world that you want to pick them up, but they are fine. I promise. Just treat him like hes your little diva, and keep cuddling. Get as much time in as you can, because I promise, it does make a difference


----------



## Wilf44 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thats a great bit of advise! Now its been pointed out, I do handle him like a bit of a ticking time bomb because hes being huffy, i suppose i need to just be a little more forward and make him realize that all is good! 
Unfortunately im full of cold at the moment so im trying not to handle him too much, im hoping he wont get worse in this time due to lack of attention.
Kate and Wilf xx


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

He will. They can backslide quickly. You can always put him in a warm bag, under your hoodie, under a blanket etc and cuddle that way. If he is an exploring hedgie that might be hard, but try to watch a movie or a show every night while holding him. It doesnt SEEM like a lot, but I swear it does help. Some nights I handle my hedgie a lot, some nights he just chills in my lap while I study. As long as they are out of the cage, and by you, it 'counts'


----------



## Wilf44 (Nov 12, 2013)

So even if I have him inside his cuddle sack.. So just take him out his cage inside It, and watch a film or something with him inside.. Even if he never comes out? Or does he physically need to start outside the cuddle bag? If so... Should I fish him out myself, then let him snuggle inside my pocket/ back in his bag? Sorry for the questions but I really appreciate your advise xx


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

He is perfectly fine in the bag. You can put him in your pocket or keep him in the bag. Doesnt really matter, as long as he smells you and feels comfortable


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Yup, just take the whole sack, hedgehog & all, and plonk it on your lap. It's totally fine if he hides inside it all night until you're ready to return him, sack & all, back to his cage. He'll be sniffing you through that fabric, and the whole time experiencing "This smell isn't eating me. I'm not eaten. I'm not eaten. ...maybe he won't eat me..."


----------



## Wilf44 (Nov 12, 2013)

thanks guys really helps. Hes moved out his sack at the moment. so hes wrapped up inside a duvet cover while i read posts....... in fact, looks like hes coming out to have a read himself  XX


----------

